# finally pregnant!



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

i have been trying to get my mouse marble pregnant for a while now and she finally is! im expecting to get broken black tan babies  . she is so huge! anyone want to make a guess before she explodes? im guessing 13


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh! It hurts just to look at her! I'd say about 10 at least, or maybe 7 or 8 really big pinkies.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

the reason i said 13 is because my other 3 pregnant ones were smaller than her and had 11, 12, and 13 :?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Im guessing 10+
She looks huge! I had a doe that was just as big as her and she had 16 babies.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

oh jeez i couldnt imagine her having 16 babies! thats a lot!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I was suprised she had that many. I gave her a 2 month break and rebred her. Not sure if she took or not though.


----------



## Erica (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm guessing 14.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

12......


----------



## Paziqi (Feb 10, 2010)

Hmm... I say 16.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

erica wins! she had 14 this morning!


----------



## Erica (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats!!!  By the way, she is beautiful. She has the markings that I have been breeding for, but never seem to get.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks! there are 9 black eyed and 5 pink eyed. i wonder what i will get? there definitely SHOULD be broken black tans.. which im very excited about :mrgreen:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats! 14 is a nice big pile of wiggly pinkness!


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

here are the little squigglies


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww!! They look like little pink sausages!!


----------

